# WW2 Kodachrome colour - help me id these



## ozhawk40 (Jun 24, 2012)

Some time ago I acquired a batch of old Kodachrome pics. Badly faded, I've been digitally correcting them (well attempted - happy to take advice on this process also!). I have no clue where they came from, so if anybody can help out with id's or details please add.

Here's my first effort, a B-17 search and rescue ship. Possible location Morotai?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty cool! One thing I suggest for any kind of manipulation of old images is to scan them as big and with as much DPI as possible. The more information you have to work with, the clearer the final product will be.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Evan - I've scanned them at 1200dpi or about 6000 x 4000. I've reduced them to 800 x 600 to post here though.

cheers

Peter


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 24, 2012)

Good start IMHO


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2012)

That's a good dpi for scanning. Is there nose art of that B-17. Getting that info might help determine where it was.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 24, 2012)

evangilder said:


> That's a good dpi for scanning. Is there nose art of that B-17. Getting that info might help determine where it was.



No unfortunately. It does appear to be very new, and there is a reflection of the engine nacelle on the nose area I believe. I have located a photo of what appears to be a 'sister' ship on the Old CMP site. I think it is the same location, with a similar tail number. This one is "339486", but I'm not sure it is the same aircraft.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 24, 2012)

Next is an easy one, but more details are welcome. 

This is more certainly Morotai, with a line up of RAAF Kittyhawks. The aircraft you can see the fullest view of is A29-1054, a 77 Squadron machine. Another 77 squadron aircraft is two ships further back coded AM-V. The tail of 1054 looks like it has been repainted and the codes overpainted. The wing tip and aileron in primer?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2012)

Primered, possible battle damage repair, or a reassigned aircraft that has not been given squadron colors yet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2012)

Can't help with the ID but great pics none the less!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Pete, A29-1054 was a 75 sqn a/c. It suffered damage to its starboard wing from AA fire in late Jan 45, hence it was issued to 11 RSU for repairs. After completion of repairs in April, it was issued 14 RSU, where this photo was possibly taken?
Details from a/c status card.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2012)

Good pics and great info.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2012)

I echo the post above.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> Hi Pete, A29-1054 was a 75 sqn a/c. It suffered damage to its starboard wing from AA fire in late Jan 45, hence it was issued to 11 RSU for repairs. After completion of repairs in April, it was issued 14 RSU, where this photo was possibly taken?
> Details from a/c status card.



Thanks Andy, that all fits.

On to bent wings - these could be the same a/c - no visible id though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've seen a pic like the first one, but it was from a movie set IIRC.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is one of my favourites and one I do know about. 421st NFS P-61 '_Dame de la Nuit_' crewed by Capt Owen Wolfe and R/O Lt Byron Allain. Four confirmed kills - 3 zekes and 1 sally. I think this one scored the first kill for the 421st, but I can't find a reference for it. Looking a bit sad, so maybe towards the end of hostilities - damage to tail booms and rudder missing.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2012)

Great pics Pete, keep em coming!!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> Great pics Pete, keep em coming!!



Oh sure - there's a few more!

OA-10 Catalinas of the 3rd Rescue Squadron, 5th AF - According to a similar pic on the old CMP site

Morotai 1944-45


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 28, 2012)

348th?


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 29, 2012)

nice shot of a couple of b-25s


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 29, 2012)

Great pictures Pete!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice shots Peter! Can't help with ID though :/


----------



## andy2012 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow nice pictures, I hope you have more of them to share with us!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 30, 2012)

Another RAAF kitty. Running up A29-55? Could be 553 or 555 perhaps.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

SWEET!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2012)

Way cool!! Keep these pics coming mate


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 1, 2012)

Another bentwing


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 2, 2012)

Aussie Mossie! This would A52-92. Location unknown but I suspect Labuan. What do you reckon Andy?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2012)

awesome pics...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2012)

Cool shots! Keep them coming.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow Pete! Pulling out the ultra rare shots now mate, keep em coming! Unsure about the location of the Mossie.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 3, 2012)

B-29. This was taken in China somewhat obviously I guess!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 4, 2012)

Seeing the B-29 in China photo reminded me of the documentaries I’ve seen about the building of the various airfields there. The monumental efforts of the Chinese peasantry in constructing them are unbelievable. There even were a couple of airfields that had to be destroyed shortly after building them to avoid their capture and use by the Japanese.
Factsheets : Runways -- By Hand: China's Support of the Air War

Stock Footage - Chinese laborers use primitive tools to construct an airfield for United States B-29 aircraft in China during World War II.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 4, 2012)

A-20s location unknown


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice. Certainly have that well worn look about them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay p-47's for the last pic in the bunch.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these images Peter!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree, those are really cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2012)

Excellent material Peter! Thank very much for sharing them sir!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2012)

Good stuff Peter! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm enjoying this too.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep, great stuff Pete!!


----------



## Darkeyes421 (Oct 31, 2015)

ozhawk40 said:


> This is one of my favourites and one I do know about. 421st NFS P-61 '_Dame de la Nuit_' crewed by Capt Owen Wolfe and R/O Lt Byron Allain. Four confirmed kills - 3 zekes and 1 sally. I think this one scored the first kill for the 421st, but I can't find a reference for it. Looking a bit sad, so maybe towards the end of hostilities - damage to tail booms and rudder missing.



Great photo of Capt.Wolf's last P-61.Capt Wolf would end the war with the four comfirmed victories and three probales.Capt.Wolf was killed in 1949 in a F-82.Of the three probales one was comfirmed by another pilot in the flight but was never acknowledged by Fifth Fighter Command.


----------

